# [solved] Eigener Kernel und dessen Module (NTFS-rw + ALSA)

## ttyuser

Nun wird mir komisch...

Soll ich die NTFS writing capability vom Kern her aktivieren, und mich freuen, oder zu den ntfs-3g Treibern greifen? Und was hat es mit den ALSA - Treibern auf sich?Last edited by ttyuser on Wed Feb 13, 2008 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Nun wird mir komisch...
> 
> Soll ich die NTFS writing capability vom Kern her aktivieren, und mich freuen, oder zu den ntfs-3g Treibern greifen? Und was hat es mit den ALSA - Treibern auf sich?

 

NTFS Treiber im Kernel sind doch noch immer expermentell und können u.u. dein NTFS killen? 

Nimmt  ntfs-3g, sind schneller und unterstüzen rw  :Smile: 

Benutz ich seit gut 1 Jahr ohne Probleme bisher.

ALSA = OSS abgelöst =  Sound

----------

## Anarcho

Die Kernel-NTFS Treiber können AFAIK nur ÜBERschreiben und nicht neu erstellen, daher bleibt für vernünftiges arbeiten nur ntfs-3g.

Und was für ein Problem hast du mit ALSA? Wenn der von dir benötigte ALSA Treiber im Kernel ist, dann nimm ihn.

----------

## ttyuser

Was alsa ist, ist mir schon klar; ich habe nur irgendwo in einer Signatur (oder einem Link dieser) gelesen, dass diese laut Entwickler vom Kern her aktiviert werden sollen, obwohl diese da veraltet sind.

edit: OK, habe Deinen Post noch nicht lesen können, als ich schrieb. OK; gelöst. thx.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Was alsa ist, ist mir schon klar; ich habe nur irgendwo in einer Signatur (oder einem Link dieser) gelesen, dass diese laut Entwickler vom Kern her aktiviert werden sollen, obwohl diese da veraltet sind.
> 
> edit: OK, habe Deinen Post noch nicht lesen können, als ich schrieb. OK; gelöst. thx.

 

Veraltet?

Ne, die im Kernel werden nur meines Wissens nach bei jedem Kernel Release ggf. geupdatet.

Also wären die vom 2.6.24  natürlich 2 - 3 Monate älter als die im  alsa-drivers Paket, weil das Paket immer aktuell gehalten wird und die im Kernel erst mit dem 2.6.25 aktualisiert würden.

Schlagt mich ned wenn ich unrecht habe ^^

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *ttyuser wrote:*   Was alsa ist, ist mir schon klar; ich habe nur irgendwo in einer Signatur (oder einem Link dieser) gelesen, dass diese laut Entwickler vom Kern her aktiviert werden sollen, obwohl diese da veraltet sind.
> 
> edit: OK, habe Deinen Post noch nicht lesen können, als ich schrieb. OK; gelöst. thx. 
> 
> Veraltet?
> ...

 

Er meint, das die in alsa version veraltet sei. Und das stimmt auch. Da sind die alsa-driver pakete aktueller.

----------

## ttyuser

Ich meine das, was [profile="Polynomial-C"]Polynominial-C[/profile] in der Sig hat. http://polynomial-c.homelinux.net/pub/gentoo/documentation/alsa-driver.htmlLast edited by ttyuser on Thu Feb 14, 2008 7:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Ich meine das, was [profile=Polynomial-C]Polynominial-C[/profile] in der Sig hat. http://polynomial-c.homelinux.net/pub/gentoo/documentation/alsa-driver.html

 

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Hat da einer aktuelle Infos wie die Situation derzeit ist?

----------

## Fuchs

Genau gleich. 

Im Kernel sind "veraltete" ALSA Treiber, (1.0.15), 

die zwar fuer einen grossen Teil der Nutzer laufen, 

allerdings eben nicht fuer alle. 

Die aktuellen (1.0.16_r2) kann man sich mit einem

modifizierten ebuild holen, sachliche und gute Argumente

gegen eine Nutzung externer Treiber wurden mir noch keine genannt, 

von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Geschichte mit dem zu faulen

Maintainer durchaus korrekt ist. 

Fuchs, ALSA 1.0.16_r2, nicht wirklich freiwillig.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Fuchs wrote:*   

> Genau gleich. 
> 
> Im Kernel sind "veraltete" ALSA Treiber, (1.0.15), 
> 
> die zwar fuer einen grossen Teil der Nutzer laufen, 
> ...

 

Daher schrieb ich ja auch wenn die kernel-internen ALSA Treiber funktionieren sollte man diese verwenden. Das ist bei nem Kernel-Update einfach leichter, man vergisst ja schonmal externe Module neu zu bauen. So braucht man sich darum nicht zu kümmern wenn man die alte .config verwendet.

----------

## musv

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> ...man vergisst ja schonmal externe Module neu zu bauen.

 

Dafür gibt es 

```
rebuid-module rebuild -X
```

Ich denk mal, das ist in gentoolkit enthalten. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   ...man vergisst ja schonmal externe Module neu zu bauen. 
> 
> Dafür gibt es 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein separates Paket:

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

----------

## Anarcho

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   ...man vergisst ja schonmal externe Module neu zu bauen. 
> 
> Dafür gibt es 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Aber auch daran muss man denken. Kernelintern muss man an nichts denken. Wenn ich nun beispielsweise nur die ALSA Treiber als externe Module habe, ändert sich ja nichts. Ob ich nun modules-rebuild oder emerge alsa-driver ausführe....

Es ist einfach ein unnötiger Schritt, wenn die internen Treiber funktionieren.

----------

